# Urotsukidoji - Legend Of The Overfiend



## Foxbat (Aug 4, 2005)

Directed by Hideki Takayama

Region 2 DVD

Manga

English Audio

1989

There is a prophecy that will unite the three worlds – the world of Humans, the Jyujinkai (man-beasts) and the Makai (Demons). A superbeing will appear through the body of a human – _The Chojin_, _The God Of All Gods_, _The Overfiend_. He will  create _The Land Of Eternity_.

In a Japanese high school, _Nagumo_, a shy and retiring boy, takes his first tentative steps towards love.

Meanwhile _Amano, a Jyujinkai_, has spent three hundred years searching for a sign of the Chojin and, finally, his quest is at an end. Dogged by members of the _Makai_ who seem intent on murder, _Amano_ must protect the human bearer of the _Chojin_ from harm. Unable to understand why the _Makai_ should resist the coming of this bringer of peace to the worlds, _Amano_ turns to an elder of his own place and finally uncovers the truth. It is not what he expected.

Here we have a story that rivals Wagner’s very own Gotterdamerung. In very impressive animation and direction, we are subjected to the end of the world Manga-style. With a plot that twists and turns like a python crushing your brain, it is sometimes hard to follow(at least it was for me).  This movie is rife with action and scenes of extreme sex and violence so be aware that this is not one for the kids. The amount of blood and entrails on show here is unbelievable but I suppose the subject matter lends itself to such stuff. Nightmare visions of destruction on a vast scale is the order of the day in this piece of technicolour mayhem.

Violent, convoluted, disturbing, extreme, vicious. Think carefully before you watch this one. Good, but likely to leave you a bit flabbergasted by all the blood  guts and graphic sex.


----------



## ravenus (Aug 5, 2005)

Hmm sounds VERY interesting to me.


----------



## Green (Aug 5, 2005)

God that film is awful. Watched it when I was about 13 and loved it, cos it had swearing and sex.

Watched it again about a year or two ago, and it's terrible. It's basically just cartoon porn for dirty old Japanese men.


----------

